# Ejecter un volume SMB par terminal



## grenoble (5 Février 2003)

bonjour,

j'aurais besoin de démonter un volume distant Windows, préalablement monté avec smb_mount par la ligne de commande, donc.
quelqu'un saurait-il faire?
j'ai essayé un rmdir à tout hasard, puisque c'est sensé marcher avec d'autres types de volumes.


----------



## cux221 (5 Février 2003)

Je vais peut-être dire des betises, mais tu as essayé la commande unmount.
C'est comme ça que je faisais avec les lecteurs de disquette sous Solaris


----------



## simon (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * bonjour,

j'aurais besoin de démonter un volume distant Windows, préalablement monté avec smb_mount par la ligne de commande, donc.
quelqu'un saurait-il faire?
j'ai essayé un rmdir à tout hasard, puisque c'est sensé marcher avec d'autres types de volumes.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que tu as essayé umount /Point/deMontage (ou avec sudo devant)


----------



## grenoble (5 Février 2003)

Merci de vos propositions.

J'avais en effet tout naturellement tenté un umount, sans succès. je vais essayé diverses manières pour être sûr.

En fait, le plus embêtant, c'est que j'ai pleins de commandes intéressantes dans mes pages MAN, mais ces commandes sont absentes du système:
smbmount
smbumount
par exemple, je pense que je trouverais mon bonheur une fois que j'aurais mis la main la dessus.

pour ceux qui m'ont demandé en privé la commande exacte pour monter un volume SMB par ligne de commande, j'ai en effet dit une erreur dans mon message initial, ce n'est pas smb_mount mais mount_smbfs qu'il faut regarder.


----------



## simon (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * Je vais peut-être dire des betises, mais tu as essayé la commande unmount.
C'est comme ça que je faisais avec les lecteurs de disquette sous Solaris  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention la commande unmount n'existe pas, mais c'est umount (sans le n) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est très subitl mais c'est cause d'erreur


----------

